# bathroom floor wall tile with decorative detail



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

finally have a chance to post this...doing work for a new interior designer ripped out old tile new subfloor ditra.

wasn't very impressed with the porcelain tiles she chose but hey:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Picks did not load.

WTF?? 

Message 
Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

If this occurred unexpectedly, please inform the administrator and describe the action you performed before you received this error.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Picks did not load.
> 
> WTF??
> 
> ...


New policy:

You must buy tokens to post pics.

How may pictures would you like to post? I'll send you an invoice, you can use PayPal, or Visa/MC


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Your joking??


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Snobnd said:


> Your joking??


 Could be.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Let's see if this works


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

finally


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks like very nice work :thumbsup:- I don't really mind the tile. But what do I know?


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks very nice.What leveling system is that and how do you like it?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

mako1 said:


> Looks very nice.What leveling system is that and how do you like it?


The first time I've used this system called tornado, the bottom clip system only has one thickness so you still have to use spacers but seems to do a pretty good job of keeping the tile very level.

The porcelain tile had a very sharp perfect edge and I wanted to make sure since it's for bathroom floor thought it was absolutely perfect to each other tile


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Hallway bath complete on to the master bath


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

It would look a lot better if the painter finished painting the wall.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the tub wall ? Looks nice.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

I like the floor and the band of tile in the shower looks good with the other tile but the same tile on the vanity backsplash looks like hell imho with that marble.I know it's not your choice and the work is very good but the backsplash and marble clash really bad for me.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

The walls in the tub area are fiberglass no tile there.

And I do agree with you on the Clash of the sink with the backsplash.

We just install it we don't have to like it...but it pays the bills


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Snobnd said:


> Hallway bath complete on to the master bath


Looks nice Kevin.:clap:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks leo and you know there is a button on the right hand corner that says thanks just an FYI you seem to be the only one who doesn't know where it is.... Hint


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It doesn't show up on my screen. Maybe IT should look into that.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Finally getting around to the master bathroom nothing really exciting.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice work.....thanks for the pics.



_________
Mike


----------



## ronkeddy11 (Mar 2, 2015)

wow thanks for sharing your excellent work. I feel that ceramic tile can be the best choice for bathroom renovation. Tiles like Masia, Fan, and Athena are some of the best options available for bathroom flooring. http://www.centura.ca/residential/athena/?lang=en


----------

